# New 40k Race!



## gack (Jun 12, 2008)

Good afternoon, or morning, depending on your timezone.

Long time reader, First time poster. This necropost is for good reason.

I can only be vouched by myself, so those of you who want to take what I have to say with a giant grain of salt, I don't blame you. But I assure you my sources are real.


Ensanguined Priest said:


> But going by the same logic they could add:
> The Thexian Elite
> the Draxian Hegemony
> The Worldweave of the Noisesome Reek
> ...


I have it on very good grounds that the Thexian Elite will be the newest entry into the 40k universe. The project has been started, but as others have said, GW will only be adding them once the rest of the current armies are brought up to standard, so the project has been shelved at the moment.

I cannot give a rough release date, because I don't know. But the army exists, at least in it's early stages, and it's going to come out eventually.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi Gack, firstly welcome to Heresy. I moved your post to a thread on its own because I feel it deserves it.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

nice find gack. hope it pans out, i'd like to see another race come into the fold. for sure. 

CP


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I cant possibly find a reason for GW to make a new race, seeing as they have enough problems with keeping up the current ones...

But it would always be nice to see some new species join the mix... But nice find, so +rep...


----------



## gack (Jun 12, 2008)

yea, when I edited my post, I think some of the auto-text stuff got added into the bottom...

@Doelago, I understand why you'd be wary why GW would come out with a new race. Like I said, they're only going to do so once all the other races are fleshed out. So who knows, the army itself will probably be 5-7 years down the line at LEAST.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Sorry about that, the split thread option must of farted...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

gack said:


> @Doelago, I understand why you'd be wary why GW would come out with a new race. Like I said, they're only going to do so once all the other races are fleshed out. So who knows, the army itself will probably be 5-7 years down the line at LEAST.


That would actually sound reasonable, but I think that it might actually be just before, or directly after the release of the 6th edition rule book, and that is still a few years in the future...


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

gack said:


> yea, when I edited my post, I think some of the auto-text stuff got added into the bottom...
> 
> @Doelago, I understand why you'd be wary why GW would come out with a new race. Like I said, they're only going to do so once all the other races are fleshed out. So who knows, the army itself will probably be 5-7 years down the line at LEAST.


At no point in the last 10 or so years has GW actualy managed to get all its current 40k races codex up to date at once, possable longer, in the next 2-3 years we will probably get the next edition and start the whooole horrable cycle again, very much doubt a new race any time, GW are more likely to drop races id say than add them tis a shame as im all for Space Mermaids or some new xenos.

Best way to get a new 40k race is to make your own, im making Space Lizardmen buy putting skink heads on IG


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Interesting rumour. New races do have a way of popping up every now and then...

And, as a marketing strategy, including a new race in the 6th edition boxed game [against the obligatory Space Marines] whenever it arrives would provide a great sales spike!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

aquatic_foible said:


> And, as a marketing strategy, including a new race in the 6th edition boxed game [against the obligatory Space Marines] whenever it arrives would provide a great sales spike!


It would indeed! :so_happy:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

aquatic_foible said:


> And, as a marketing strategy, including a new race in the 6th edition boxed game [against the obligatory Space Marines] whenever it arrives would provide a great sales spike!


DE were in the boxset for 3rd, fat lot of good that did them. GWs marketing was piss poor, they didn't become an instant hit so have languished as a poorly supported army until now. It's the marketing equivalent of ducking an old hag in pond to see if she's a witch.

My question to this rumour would be why? Why introduce a new race when they clearly struggle to support what they have? Similar rumours have come and gone for years about 40k and Fantasy so I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## gack (Jun 12, 2008)

squeek said:


> DE were in the boxset for 3rd, fat lot of good that did them. GWs marketing was piss poor, they didn't become an instant hit so have languished as a poorly supported army until now. It's the marketing equivalent of ducking an old hag in pond to see if she's a witch.
> 
> My question to this rumour would be why? Why introduce a new race when they clearly struggle to support what they have? Similar rumours have come and gone for years about 40k and Fantasy so I'm not holding my breath.


Games Workshop as a company nearly 12 years ago is completely different as a company now. They have a bit more experience now to avoid another poor marketing strategy like the original Dark Eldar. Putting new models in the 3rd edition starter set, then forgetting to write rules for them was a stupid move on their part, and then writing the rules in what seemed like overnight was another.

But they've learned not to do it again. 

The rumour is a rumour, my source is credible but I cannot expand further without possible detriment to the person who released such information to me.

If you look at fantasy, Wood Elves needed a huge revamp for years, yet in 2005, the Ogre Kingdoms were released.

In my opinion, a new 40k race that plays differently would be a nice addition. Right now many armies are too similar. 4 different space marine codexs, a chaos marine codex, a necron codex, and current Grey Knights. That's 7 armies with strength toughness 4, and a 3+ save. Daemons are neat, but imho shouldn't have been a seperate army. Dark Eldar have been revamped so at least that brings another different thing to the table. This is purely my opinion though, and it's based on what I see in my local area.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

gack said:


> But they've learned not to do it again.
> 
> The rumour is a rumour, my source is credible but I cannot expand further without possible detriment to the person who released such information to me.
> 
> If you look at fantasy, Wood Elves needed a huge revamp for years, yet in 2005, the Ogre Kingdoms were released.


Have they learned not to do it again? Nice to know you think so, but OK weren't exactly that well marketed either.

You'll note that I didn't question your source, though you seem quick to jump to your line about 'a credible source that cannot be expanded'.

If they make another 40k army great, I have nothing against the idea. It just seems odd that they would do this when they struggle to support what they have. Don't claim DE being revamped has righted all the wrongs either, they waited a long, long time and plenty of other 40k armies also need a lot of work.

The rumour is interesting, thanks for sharing honestly, but until it is substantiated in any way you will have to forgive my scepticism.


----------



## gack (Jun 12, 2008)

my bad about constantly bringing up the source thing. Just being the new guy trying to establish something at least.

I fully understand your scepticism, and I have quite a bit of my own. Many armies have been thought of in the past, and many have been scrapped. It's quite possible that it'll happen to this too.


And yes, GW is not perfect, they're still doing a lot of wrongs. There's a reason I've stopped playing Fantasy..... And all I want is some goddamn battle sisters!


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Bearing in mind recent-ish comments (games day UK 09 + US 10) from various GW head honchos about no new armies until they get to the point where all armies are updated and GW are confident they can keep them updated then we're talking 4-5 years away minimum.

GW have a long history of taking their time introducing new armies, 
the necrons (or originally chaos androids) were a project that took about 10 years before initial release and tau slightly less, ad mech are still not far past the planning stages and deathwatch are at a similar point.

So while this is fairly plausible it's not going to happen in the near future.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Nor was anyone sensible expecting any different. I do wonder whether some armies might be scrapped to make way for this one. I certainly hope races with originality (necrons, GK, tau, etc) are kept wheras maybe the number of marine armies might hopefully drop. Or daemons become part of the chaos marine dex next edition. Although that might be too much to hope for!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I do wonder whether some armies might be scrapped to make way for this one. I certainly hope races with originality (necrons, GK, tau, etc) are kept wheras maybe the number of marine armies might hopefully drop.


Nothing will get dropped/scrapped. Jervis has confirmed that no army which currently has an own Codex will get Squated... And thats awesome! Now there will be more variety when it comes to Imperial players, such as me... :victory:


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I'm not so sure about this, I may hav eto back up the gritting trucks for this one.... Though... Thexian Elite... from my understanding this are kind of 'space vampires'... ? Could be an interesting addition. But yeah, I can't see any new armies for at least 5 years.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi mate. Welcome to Heresy. Is there anywhere else to verify this source etc? It seems likely that if such information was leaked, then there would be multiple such releases.

Also, what exactly are the "The Thexian Elite, the Draxian Hegemony, The Worldweave of the Noisesome Reek, the Ulumeathic League, and the Church of Dracolith"?

Being mentioned in a rulebook is not enough proof that such things are being promoted.

If I sound suspicious, it's because I am. There have more than a few times when I've seen "hi i'm new, this is a rumour i've pulled out my arse because a half mentioned mispelt whisper in some rulebook's background text sounds awesome".

On the other hand, it could be another tau mercenary xenos unit which won't be used.


----------



## jimbob1254 (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi there,
Interesting rumor, just wondering where in the current rule book it has info on these guys as i cant for the life of me find it, help would be appreciated 

As for having a new race in 40k, i say that it would be great to have another one, i think 40k needs some more diversity. But i think they will do another release in 6th edition,hopefully once they have gotten nearly all of the current codices to 5th.

Just my thoughts though 

Jimbob


----------



## gack (Jun 12, 2008)

Thexian Elite: kinda like space vampires, something about them having rage issues and morphable bodies, similar to obliterators I'd think. Take a look in the rulebook, at the galactic map, top right theres a chapter of marines who's soul purpose is to guard against the Thexian empire.

Vaz, I'm going to pm you. Although technically it still won't make a big difference regarding my credability.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Nor was anyone sensible expecting any different.


All it takes is one quarter-wit to mis-read the rumour, spice it up with some liberal coatings of cheese and carry the rumour over to another forum, ad infinitum and all of a sudden we have speculation for next year.

I vaguely remember this happening with various 'nid rumours

A:genestealers were going to stay as elites unless you had the broodlord as HQ, at which point they would also be heavies :shok:
B:gargoyles as troops, elites and fast if you had the harridan as HQ :laugh:
C:carnifexes would be moved to troops if you had the carnifex HQ option:rofl:

and the many, many self perpetuating myths on the necrons:

A:WBB is out, definately
B:WBB is to be changed to FNP
C:WBB to be scaled down
D:WBB to be scaled up
E:WBB to be replaced by hologramatic hula girls (let's see if this one spreads)

F:C'tan are out altogether
G:C'tan are only for apocalypse
H:There will be (?) new C'tan
I:The Void Dragon will be available


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

gack said:


> Thexian Elite: kinda like space vampires, something about them having rage issues and morphable bodies, similar to obliterators I'd think. Take a look in the rulebook, at the galactic map, top right theres a chapter of marines who's soul purpose is to guard against the Thexian empire.
> 
> Vaz, I'm going to pm you. Although technically it still won't make a big difference regarding my credability.


it shouldn't, you have been on heresy for two years and all nine of your posts are today, it is suspicious. i call shenanigans.


----------



## gack (Jun 12, 2008)

That's fine. I'm not here to make people believe everything I say because I could easily be as wrong.

Signed up 2 years ago, probably on a workterm somewhere, just something to read and pass the time, since heresy seems to limit the amount of posts you can read without being a member.

something jogged my memory the other day, looked up thexian elite on google, first hit was a post earlier in the year how some guy wanted to start an army based on them, second hit was heresy online, and the original thread i quoted from.

I'll be on more often from here on out, seems like a nice forum compared to the rest.


----------



## vaul117 (Dec 8, 2010)

Cool if they can work it in smoothly. Nonetheless I remain skeptical of anything I find on the internet. If it happens it happens, if not then what ever. Not terribly exited to tell the truth.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Without sketches/photos/quotes from GW staff its impossible to take a new race seriously, given the rate of released there are at least another 3-5 years worth of stuff that needs to be produced codex and model wise for what we have now or needs bringing up to date so in the words of dragons den "im out"


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi gack.

I would like to see new races introduced to add more variety. I won't claim to know when this could be though. Hopefully GW will pull their fingers out and update all the needed codices, then releasing a new race in the 6th box set would be wicked.

Also, why not head over to the Modelling/painting and project logs forums and post your white scars (cant see them in the link, must be a member on that site) and any other projects you have.

Thanks for the information and look forward to seeing more from you.


----------



## Deathly Angel (Nov 19, 2010)

A new race to 40k would be good compared to the multitude of fantasy races, but frankly I can't see GW releasing any information for it until perhaps two or three years before the release for anticipation, which won't be any time soon... Yeah I did read somewhere about 'vampire counts in space, was it Dark Eldar White Dwarf?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Space Vampires? Interesting... Now the Blood Angels have a possible rival...


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

As long as a Robert Pattison model is not released I shall be happy. Frickin Twilight *** ruined the stereotypical vampire image.


----------



## Archon Khalek (Dec 12, 2010)

Twilight ruined vampires period.

Besides I had always heard that it was going to be space skaven as the new 40k race.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Aren`t there enough vampires and such in 40k already? 

BA drink blood.

DE and daemons drink souls. 

C`tan drink life force and star juice.


Another vampiric race would be boring, why not something that infests a host with its own genetic coding and gradually turns the victims descendants into its own kind? 

...

Oh, wait. Genestealers. 



Seriously though, another race would be great. Fluffwise they`re already there anyway, and gamewise it has potential, so long as they can find a way to make them fun and unique. Every alien race has to have its own feel.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> As long as a Robert Pattison model is not released I shall be happy. Frickin Twilight *** ruined the stereotypical vampire image.


:laugh: Agreed!


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Archon Khalek said:


> Twilight ruined vampires period.
> 
> Besides I had always heard that it was going to be space skaven as the new 40k race.


I believe RT had them-Hrud. I've seen models around but I'm not sure if they're conversions or not. They started as RATS IN SPAAAAAAAACE, and then were eventually changed by GW to the picture in the link below. 

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Hrud

Yeah we have enough vampires. I'd personally like to see Barghesi make an entrance- that's an evil army I'd play.

And if we're going to say that mentions of a race in the rulebook are a sign of their impending inclusion in the game, then surely the fishmen are due for WHFB...


----------



## Desecai (Nov 10, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised at all if Fishmen were added to WHFB since Sea Creature is a USR in Fantasy.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah, I noticed that too... Although I'll be annoyed if they actually introduce fishmen- then we'll lose our standard for bullshit releases!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I am among those who preferred the idea of the fishmen of Aquapolis over the OK when they were in design stages at the time. Sadly since then they have been shelved and used as a April fool's joke. Poor Warseer.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

How cool would it be if they made a 40k version of Dwarves!
They could be Space Dwarves!

_*runs and hides and waits for the squat bashers while i quietly giggle to myself like a Japanese schoolgirl*_


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Maybe they could ride something completely original. Like trikes for instance.

(runs to the same place as where the next Necron codex is.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I am among those who preferred the idea of the fishmen of Aquapolis over the OK when they were in design stages at the time. Sadly since then they have been shelved and used as a April fool's joke. Poor Warseer.


Yeah, but do we really need yet another anthropomorphised animal race? At least OK were a new flavour and playstyle- a break from standard infantry based armies.

Although the Fishmen probably wouldn't die at the mere mention of Lore of Shadow/Death...



KingOfCheese said:


> How cool would it be if they made a 40k version of Dwarves!
> They could be Space Dwarves!
> 
> _*runs and hides and waits for the squat bashers while i quietly giggle to myself like a Japanese schoolgirl*_


:laugh: Demiurg.


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

hmmmm space Dwarves I like the idia, maby give them like tank trains, but not on tracks... lets say on land so some kind of Land Train, ooh ooh and they could have Blimps and planes, no not planes hmmm like a plane but not one how about Gyrocopters....


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I would think it more likely for GW to expand on something like the Hrud or Demiurg, or, maybe they're going to bring back Zoats?:laugh:


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Hrud and Demiurg are more likely to just be Tau Empire units when they next get a 'dex. Zoats would have to go back to the Tyranids, since they are a slave race, unless they write some fluff about how the Tau free them from the Tyranids? That'd be cool.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

To my knowledge the Hrud have never been part of the Tau Empire so they could be a stand alone race. How they will represent the aging affect for others around them in game is beyond me though.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Son of mortarion said:


> it shouldn't, you have been on heresy for two years and all nine of your posts are today, it is suspicious. i call shenanigans.


Time will tell as it usually does


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Stephen_Newman said:


> To my knowledge the Hrud have never been part of the Tau Empire so they could be a stand alone race. How they will represent the aging affect for others around them in game is beyond me though.


Yeah, the Hrud aren't part of the Tau Empire as far as I know. They're kind of weird actually. I'd be really surprised to see them be represented at all in 40K outside of a supplement of some kind let alone a Codex.


----------



## CaptainBudget (Jun 14, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> To my knowledge the Hrud have never been part of the Tau Empire so they could be a stand alone race. How they will represent the aging affect for others around them in game is beyond me though.


Maybe like Nurgle's Rot from the old Chaos Codex? Won't be game-winning or broken, but an interesting little rule that might provide a few laughs


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> To my knowledge the Hrud have never been part of the Tau Empire so they could be a stand alone race. How they will represent the aging affect for others around them in game is beyond me though.





Katie Drake said:


> Yeah, the Hrud aren't part of the Tau Empire as far as I know. They're kind of weird actually. I'd be really surprised to see them be represented at all in 40K outside of a supplement of some kind let alone a Codex.


Yeah, they aren't currently part of the empire, but I see no reason they couldn't be assimilated for the next codex. From what I've gathered apparently there's meant to be a bunch of new xenos units in it, although I don't know how much of this is wishlisting... although it would make more sense to introduce them as a tau unit rather than creating a whole new 'dex for them, if we assume that they happen at all.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I actually thought GW had definitely decided against ever releasing the Hrud since they were too similar to Skaven and wanted to move away from 40K just being fantasy in space.


----------



## RIVALBLACKWELL (Dec 13, 2010)

nice it looks coolieo


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

I'ld have to agree with everyone on updating everything first but most definitly bring in Zoats!!


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

The Hrud have apparently been mentioned in IA10...perhaps they're the culprit?


----------



## BHound1981 (Feb 25, 2010)

GW did one smart-ish thing... They left the Tau with a nice ability to field mercenaries. Now, if the Tau book gets another re-hash, I don't see it as too implausible that another race gets introduced. They started with the Kroot in their initial release and on the second go-round the Vespid came to play. Now I know that's not exactly what the thread was trying to convey, but still not out of the realm of reason.


----------

